
“Leave” or “stay”? Brexit in Google search [map] - timthorn
https://googledataorg.cartodb.com/u/googledata/viz/fefbeda2-2e5e-11e6-b291-42010a14800c/embed_map
======
Jaruzel
I would argue this is skewed, as the official campaign name for the stay camp
is 'Remain' \- is there a map with this term as well ?

